# [S]Rolle



## NeedAufRolle (8. Oktober 2013)

Hi leute,

suche jemand der mich wirbt. Server Aegwynn, wobei ich nicht darauf aus bin mit euch zusammen zu spielen, allerdings habe ich einen Char von 80 auf 90 zu leveln!

Gruß


----------

